# Duck stamp price increase



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like they may raise the price from $15 to $25.
I believe its time to raise the price on it.
Many things have gone up in price, while the federal waterfowl stamp has stayed the same.

http://www.ducks.org/conservation/p...increase-reported-out-of-senate-epw-committee


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

:-X


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it may make a newcomer balk a little bit, but die hard duck hunters won't think twice about a extra $10.
Yes to keep all programs going we need new people interested in carrying on the torch, just as we do with upland hunting.

The annual federal duck stamp had a face value of $1 in 1934, jumped to $2 in 1949, and to $3 in 1959. In 1972 the price increased to $5, then up to $7.50 in 1979, $10 in 1987, $12.50 in 1989 and to $15 in 1991. For every $15 stamp sold, the federal government retains $14.70 for wetlands acquisition and conservation, so very little gets lost in the system for overhead.
As you can see its been over 20 years since the last increase. I don't know anything I can buy today for the same price I bought it 20 years ago.
Wetlands are important to waterfowl, and so they should be important to people that enjoy hunting them. 
I'm not a big government, or big tax person.
But I do see the need for the ones that enjoy the hunt, to help support it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Go with Tex on this - I buy 2 every year - 1 i sign & 1 save - they R works of art !!!!! with the price of steel shot ? who cares ? - those of us that shoot waterfoul - still a bargain because it goes back 2 protect what we love - DU plate on the truck LOL - I'm biased !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Walk it - LIKE U TALK IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You know I can track you down with that plate number.







Just joking.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

There are some things I dont mind an increase too much. Stamps, licenses etc that go to a good cause I have zero problems buying. Shoot, at 25 bucks, if you break down the hours of enjoyment that a hunting license provides me and the dogs, it's literally cents per hour. Not too many forms of entertainment out there that can boast that.
I went to a Quail Forever banquet this past weekend, had a great time, spent some money on contests I didnt win, but knew it was going to a good cause and I'm totally cool with that. They do good work and can use your support, whatever organization you decide to support.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Someone enters a Bill for a price increase almost every session. Unfortunately there is always something that kills it. Be it a loan addition, wording that allows the funds to be used for other reasons than waterfowl, multi year increases, importation of polar bear trophys, protections for lead ammunition, etc. Every time the bill gets subjected to so much political wrangling that the bill never makes it through. I support it as DU presents it, but we really need to read the actual bill to find what they are not telling us, and make sure there are no amendments attached to it that are not are in our best interest. 

It has only been reported out of committee, so it has a long ways to go. 
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/s1865#overview


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We always have to keep a eye on those sly politicians.
Wouldn't want it to take the same turn that the sporting goods tax did.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

The summary below was written by the Congressional Research Service, which is a nonpartisan division of the Library of Congress.

12/19/2013--Introduced.
Migratory Bird Habitat Investment and Enhancement Act - Amends the Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp Act to allow the Secretary of the Interior, for each 5-year period beginning in 2014, to set the amount to be collected for each Federal Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp sold under the Act. Limits such amount to $25 for the initial 5-year period and to $30 for the subsequent 5-year period.
Requires the United States Postal Service (USPS) and the Department of the Interior, or any other agent approved by the Department to collect the amount established for each Stamp sold for a hunting year if the Secretary determines, at any time before February 1 of a calendar year, that all amounts in the Migratory Bird Conservation Fund have been obligated for expenditure.
Permits the Secretary, in consultation with the Migratory Bird Conservation Commission, to waive requirements under the Act relating to the prohibition on the taking of migratory waterfowl with respect to certain individuals as determined to be appropriate.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is a better article. The article is for the earlier failed version of the bill, but the current bill, S. 1865: Migratory Bird Habitat Investment and Enhancement Act is just a re-introduction of the bill S. 2156 that was introduced last session. It is not a $25 increase. It is a guaranteed increase every 5 years. It would allow the Secretary of the Interior to consult with the Migratory Bird Commission and set Duck Stamp prices every five years. $25 initially, then 5 years later to $30, then there is no set limit on the increase amount every 5 years after that. The Secretary of the Interior will also be able to issue subsistence exemptions to some groups. 

http://www.akbizmag.com/Alaska-Busi...eeks-to-Rebuild-Effective-Duck-Stamp-Program/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Earlier I was trying to find the original wording of the first laws from 1934 - 1991. I got sidetracked before finding them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I did know, and read about the increase after 5 years.
And guess it will be the same as before. They will just keep adding to it, and then it doesn't pass.
I still do believe the stamp price should be raised at this time. If they would cut out all the politics involved and make a one time increase, it might have a chance.


----------

